# ipod pour les nuls : mettre des musiques ??!



## florence45 (21 Septembre 2008)

bin voila lol !! j'ai acheter l'ipod touch mais je sais pas mettre des musiques et les supprimées  apres ! idem pour les films

qui pourrais me dire en gros comment marche itune ?? :s

mercii


----------



## iShin (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je t'invite à consulter l'onglet "Aide" une fois iTunes lancé, puis direction "synchronisation".
Tout est expliqué.


----------



## fandipod (21 Septembre 2008)

Si tu veux une explication plus précise que l'aide tu peux me donner ton adresse msn...


----------



## r e m y (21 Septembre 2008)

Dans iTunes tu te crées une liste de lecture (tu lui donnes le nom de ton choix) dans laquelle tu places les titres que tu veux retrouver dans ton iPOD.

Puis une fois l'iPOD branché tu indiques que c'est avec cette liste de lecture que l'iPOD doit être synchronisé.

Tous les titres que tu ajouteras sur cette liste seront copiés sur l'iPOD.
Tous les titres que tu enlèveras de cette liste, seront enlevés de l'iPOD à la synchronisation suivante

(NB: cette liste peut être une liste manuelle ou une liste intelligente... par exemple liste intelligente de tous les titres ajoutés à iTUNES depuis moins d'un mois, ou liste des titres d'iTUNES les moins écoutés, ou...  et tu peux même faire un mix des 2 en indiquant que ton iPOD doit se synchroniser avec plusieurs listes de lectures comme moi par exemple )


----------

